# Gesshin Kagekiyo restock



## JBroida (Nov 17, 2013)

Guess whats back in stock... Our Gesshin Kagekiyo is finally here again (along with some new additions to the line)... check them out here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-kagekiyo.html?limit=all


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet! I've heard great things about the blue #1 K-gyutos, how does the grind on the new ginsanko ones compare?

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2013)

All of the photos for the new Gesshin&#65279; Kagekiyo Line are now up... you can find them here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-kagekiyo.html


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 21, 2013)

man, after seeing taro's i want to get one too! those look amazing jon!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 21, 2013)

i noticed that they sharpen or basically grind the kiritsuke gyutos tip's like a real kiritsuke. it gives me interest and now I am thinking of doing the same thing on my kiritsuke gyuto! why do they do that?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2013)

'cause its awesome


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 21, 2013)

jon its nearly 4 am. you are up reading my forum posts. ily man.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 21, 2013)

one of these days i will get to visit your store. your knowledge is something i dont believe i will ever conquer though. thanks jon!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2013)

finally getting ready to go to sleep after a long day of work (and a great dinner)... only have to be up in 4 hours. I guess the chef hours are really hard to shake... even after all these years


----------

